# Obamacare is COMING: How to Survive Patriot Nurse



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Somehow I expected her to say the best way to survive Obamacare was to pretend to be an unemployed illegal alien and demand preferential treatment.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know if this is allowed under Obama care, but I'm hearing that some doctors will be providing private care outside of Obama care if you have the cash. I can already hear the poor screaming about this because they will be waiting for months to get an appointment and if you have private care you get in the same day you call.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Tweto said:


> I don't know if this is allowed under Obama care, but I'm hearing that some doctors will be providing private care outside of Obama care if you have the cash. I can already hear the poor screaming about this because they will be waiting for months to get an appointment and if you have private care you get in the same day you call.


That's what I'm hearing from some doctors too. Some say they're going to go to not accepting insurance at all, cash only. The democrats won't allow it for long, I'm sure. after all, those of us with medical training owe everyone else the cheap usage of our time, energy, & talent. Then only those who can afford to go out of the country will get decent care.

Also, have you noticed the number of specialized hospitals going up? Cancer hospitals, spine & joint hospitals, etc.? They have no emergency room & so they have control over who becomes a patient there & what insurance they have.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Tweto said:


> I can already hear the poor screaming about this because they will be waiting for months to get an appointment and if you have private care you get in the same day you call.


Screw the poor. Used to be there was sympathy for them, but no more. Those who want free stuff from the government won the election. Those of us who work and pay taxes pay for that free stuff.

Sometime sympathy is just that, feeling sorry or having empathy. Other times, sympathy is a word in the dictionary located between spit and syphilis. The way I see it the poor have started biting the hand that ultimately feeds them; to hell with them.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Be surprised how low a doc with drop the price when paying with cash.

I already do this with our dentists, eye doc and chiropractor. We don't have insurance covering those. Most insurance co pays are 35.00 now and visit costs 45.00, so why not just pay cash, at reduced discount and tell them not to worry about filing insurance, really saves everyone a little money.


So I'm thinking, get a policy that covers a severed leg and hospital trip, cheap policy, save your premiums, take care of yourself via herbs, essential oils and diet. Just got to change our mindset.

Sorry I didn't watch video, I know ....I'm a bad forum poster, but I have limited data and I can't watch much stuff. Is it worth watching?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

In the "fiscal cliff" deal they again "put off" the big medicare pay cuts to doctors/hospitals. Why did they put that in Obamacare in the first place if they are never going to implement it(they know if they cut the pay more the docs/hospitals will quit taking Medicare patients)? In 2014 there is that big tax credit to those that pay their own health insurance(up to $10,000 per year). Wait for all the fraud that results from that little tidbit. Just more reasons the USA is doomed.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

We to already pay cash for our dentist and he is very fair. We don't have insurance and not sure I would want it. I have the freedom, aka The Constitution, not to have insurance and to go the holistic route, where Blue Cross Blue Shield would never cover. Insurance and prescriptions are big money for them and they could care less about poor ole me.
I have heard a good many drs and nurses will quit once the O care takes hold.mso maybe they will be the ones to start a practice out of their homes.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

The best bet for your health is to take vitamins, exercise and to eat good food. Bottom line is if you eat crappy processed food and don't exercise you'll be sick.

I follow the paleo diet eating plan. Eat like our ancestors. Don't eat processed food, and avoid grains. Biologically we have only been eating grains for no more than five thousand years, which is a really short time period. Do a search of paleo diet or paleo eating on line. Lots of sites and great information.

I also eat a lot of spicy foods. Lots of vitamin C in a jalapeno. Plus, eating peppers also increases your metabolism.

____________________________

I expect to see many doctors start to practice off grid after obumma care goes into effect. That's good, but we all need to be proactive on our health and prevent illness by diet and exercise. Make the lifestyle changes now, so you won't be sick in the draconian future. It is also a good idea to be in the best shape possible if the schumer hits the fan.


----------



## Swampwood (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm in love


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

hiwall said:


> In the "fiscal cliff" deal they again "put off" the big medicare pay cuts to doctors/hospitals. Why did they put that in Obamacare in the first place if they are never going to implement it(they know if they cut the pay more the docs/hospitals will quit taking Medicare patients)? In 2014 there is that big tax credit to those that pay their own health insurance(up to $10,000 per year). Wait for all the fraud that results from that little tidbit. Just more reasons the USA is doomed.


Staring Jan 1 this year my health insurance is $15,000 a year for the wife and me. Before Obama care it was $8000 a year. A $15,000 a year, it's a wash weather to buy insurance or not. The only advantage to insurance is if we catastrophic heath problems.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Tweto said:


> Staring Jan 1 this year my health insurance is $15,000 a year for the wife and me. Before Obama care it was $8000 a year. A $15,000 a year, it's a wash weather to buy insurance or not. The only advantage to insurance is if we catastrophic heath problems.


OMG! Ours is 7000.00 a year, family coverage. If we had went with our corporation insurance it would have been 12000.00 a year.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

http://samaritanministries.org/

I saw this somewhere and this thread reminded me of it, so I just looked it up.

I wish there was someone that I could talk to that participates in this. like I said, I wouldn't mind paying cash for medical doc visits and even prescriptions, we don't have much, and insurance doesn't cover them much too.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

We see a doctor that is cash-only. It is a practice with one doctor (D.O.) and 2 PAs. The doc is board certified in Family Practice (and can prescribe), and also an acupuncturist and ND (naturopath - herbs and homeopathy). Her office manager is a Massage Therapist. Her PAs also do homeopathy and Reiki. We have insurance, and choose to have a high deductible and treat insurance as only for big, bad stuff.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

AnonyManx said:


> We see a doctor that is cash-only. It is a practice with one doctor (D.O.) and 2 PAs. The doc is board certified in Family Practice (and can prescribe), and also an acupuncturist and ND (naturopath - herbs and homeopathy). Her office manager is a Massage Therapist. Her PAs also do homeopathy and Reiki. We have insurance, and choose to have a high deductible and treat insurance as only for big, bad stuff.


I just started visiting a place like this, last fall to be exact, I go in for follow up in Feb. Rest of family may follow, if we feel comfortable, I will be changing our health insurance as well.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Tweto said:


> I don't know if this is allowed under Obama care, but I'm hearing that some doctors will be providing private care outside of Obama care if you have the cash. I can already hear the poor screaming about this because they will be waiting for months to get an appointment and if you have private care you get in the same day you call.


Uh, I already pay cash and have for years. My doc went from a $45 dollar office visit in 2008 to $75 in 2011.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

The biggest problem with health or any type of insurance is that they went from mutual assurances to for profit insurance corporations. Instead of a group of people putting cash in the kitty for a rainy day, it's going to a board with shareholders expecting higher dividends. This can only be done by higher premiums and denial of treatment to the subscribers.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

Tweto said:


> I don't know if this is allowed under Obama care, but I'm hearing that some doctors will be providing private care outside of Obama care if you have the cash. I can already hear the poor screaming about this because they will be waiting for months to get an appointment and if you have private care you get in the same day you call.


This has been going on already for several years. Many primary care physicians, facing continued reduced reimbursement from both government and third party payors, decided about 7 years ago to 1) no longer accept medicare/medicaid patients and 2) for a annual "subscription" you will receive preferential treatment (meaning appointments). Basically, they adopted a "retainer" system similiar to what the law profession has had for decades. It is quite controversial, and rarely advertised, but it's there. How do I know....I've been in the medical field for over 35 years and know many Family Practice and Internal Medicine physicians that have this practice.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

It's a 6 month wait & a 130 mile drive to see a pediatric neurologist that accepts Medicaid around here & our area has a vibrant medical community. The Medicaid kids will never get seen when Obamacare kicks in.


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

Yup...here it comes!

My husband will probably stop accepting insurance in the future. That will mean he will have to leave the hospital he is currently at.

There is a 2 tiered system in Australia (and other places). Everyone has public insurance, and you can buy private insurance if you choose. All non citizens PAY CASH. (had 2 pregnancies in Australia, and used my MasterCard)
When we were working there, it was a 1 year wait for a hip replacement at a public hospital. The wait was only days at a private hospital. The folks without private insurance were treated very poorly.

A Canadian with enough money can come to the U.S. for treatment, but those without the means have no choice but to accept what the government will allow. We all know how THAT usually works out...when the government is in charge!! LOL


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> We to already pay cash for our dentist and he is very fair. We don't have insurance and not sure I would want it. I have the freedom, aka The Constitution, not to have insurance and to go the holistic route, where Blue Cross Blue Shield would never cover. Insurance and prescriptions are big money for them and they could care less about poor ole me.
> I have heard a good many drs and nurses will quit once the O care takes hold.mso maybe they will be the ones to start a practice out of their homes.


My doctor is $40.00 for one problem and $60.00 for two! Under the grid is where we need to be! Sooner before later!


----------

